# anyone wanting a potential hogdog



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

i want to take him on myself but can't at this time.
he is a 1 YO dogo argentino. he belongs to a young lady that is a full time college student & part time military. she is looking for a good home w/ someone that can handle a mentally strong dog w/ the size to back it up. is housebroke & crate/kennel trained.


----------

